# Joe Bonamassa Firebird sales tank.....



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Because he just made an asshat of himself and alienated ever guitar player that uses pedals.... not bad for a guy with several signature pedals. What a douchenozzel!

Joe Bonamassa Calls Pedalheads "Lazy" in New Interview


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I can see the point that he was trying to make.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

colchar said:


> I can see the point that he was trying to make.


My grandmother had a saying.... "There's a difference between scratching your are arse and tearing it up!". He didn't just slam guys with spaceship boards, he slammed everyone. Even if that is what he thinks this week, historically he was a pedal buff. He has/had endorsements and signature model pedals, If nothing else it's a poor business decision.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bah, who cares?

lets all boycott everything JB endorses, because he offended some guitar players with his opinion!!

how terrible


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

bolero said:


> bah, who cares?
> 
> lets all boycott everything JB endorses, because he offended some guitar players with his opinion!!
> 
> how terrible


I don't find anything besides trumps face and maybe nickleback offensive... I was making fun of his business sense. If you didn't read the article take a peek and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I think he was referring to U2's Edge.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LanceT said:


> I think he was referring to U2's Edge.


He uses pedals?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> My grandmother had a saying.... "There's a difference between scratching your are arse and tearing it up!". He didn't just slam guys with spaceship boards, he slammed everyone. Even if that is what he thinks this week, historically he was a pedal buff. He has/had endorsements and signature model pedals, If nothing else it's a poor business decision.



He seemed to be talking about those who own boutique pedals and other gear but who can't play - he did mention not being able to play a chord and asked those types to pick up an acoustic. I think I get what he was saying, but he just said it poorly.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> He uses pedals?


And without a guitar.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't have any opinion of him, but heard on a some other forums that people don't really like him.
This video however I liked and it really goes well in pair with this talk:





hope you like it


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Still waiting for the reissue bobbleheads.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Because he just made an asshat of himself and alienated ever guitar player that uses pedals.... not bad for a guy with several signature pedals. What a douchenozzel!
> 
> Joe Bonamassa Calls Pedalheads "Lazy" in New Interview



I don't have an issue with it. Sure, joe is full of himself, but if any of us were as good, we'd eventually be full of ourselves too. 

And, well if firebird sales tank, I'll be able to pick one up cheap


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Probably just got stiffed on FleaBay for a vintage Dallas-Arbiter FuzzFace sold by a Nigerian seller?

Seriously, he has a bunch of signature pedals by Dunlop/MXR, and he is known to have a pedalboard of effects while playing live. Whatever his intentions were, the way he said does not make him (or Dunlop) look good. Indeed, it's from one's soul and fingers, not the gadgets.

Dunlop should focus their marketing efforts on his signature wah pedal with this copy on the ad: "The ultimate Cry Baby."

Disclaimer: not a fan of his music. Derek Trucks, likewise a contemporary player, has way more soul and conviction (IMHO).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bigboki said:


> I don't have any opinion of him, but heard on a some other forums that people don't really like him.
> This video however I liked and it really goes well in pair with this talk:
> 
> 
> ...


My biggest issue with this video is that his hands/pick/fingers/attack changes for every change in tone - a HUGE factor. It's misleading. 

I still like the video though.

I've never had an issue with guys who can't play and cover it up with effects. I have an issue when they pretend that they can play and give advice when they don't have a clue.

And,..speaking of no clue...I tried one of these firebirds that everyone was going on about.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't stand people that assume that you can't play if you use effects.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 137801


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I never really got into JB's music, but he's a great guitar player and from what I've read, I like him

he definitely tapped into the " old guy who's into collecting gear" audience. 

I bet there's not many girls throwing their panties on stage....probably lots of old guys throwing their saggy underwear on stage, though?

maybe that's why he's bitter


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

bolero said:


> I never really got into JB's music, but he's a great guitar player and from what I've read, I like him
> 
> he definitely tapped into the " old guy who's into collecting gear" audience.
> 
> ...


Lol. too funny 

As for his music, some of it's hit and miss for me. At first I didn't like most of it, but when I really started to listen holy shit is he an amazing player. What I like and what I don't like is both one thing; too clean. I mean there's not enough sloppy. I am a ham fisted player. I like my blues nasty, a bit sloppy and a bit grungy. Not super precise and perfect. 

What I don't really get is a sound of his own, possibly because he can nail anybody's sound. I only have three CD so far, out of those Dustbowl is my favorite. I'm still looking to pick up some more CDs with his more aclaimmed work. ( albums with ballad of John Henry and sloe gin etc. )

I can kind of get why some people I don't like him, but to me it just seems like an average guy totally immersed in music and gear. I'd sooner listen to him talk than the majority of the attitude cases and super-inflated egos in rock.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I kinda sorta thought he was referring to Doom/noise rock/ambient players.

I kinda sorta thought he was an asshole for discouraging artistic work, and for being so judgemental.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't understand how this guy is famous and we are discussing him. 
He's an OK blues player who has never written a hit song. How is it possible he's such a big deal?? 
He has never played an original lick in his life and I have never heard one of his songs on the radio. 
SRV was more pure blues and he had a ton of hits.
Its twilight zone weird. 
I can see guys who can play like him any night of the week at open jam nights.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

He's a way better player and musician than I am. I'm pretty sure the quote was taken out of context and he said way more than what's in the article. Normally he talks on and on and on. It is a quote that was designed to get linked to in forums like this. All that said I agree with the spirit of the quote. There are definitely some players who rely on pedals to cover up sloppy playing. I'm one of them. I don't use a lot of pedals, most of the time none, but I definitely don't play clean either. It shows up my mistakes. I discovered this when I started playing a lot more acoustic guitar. I'm a really sloppy player. I think this is what he was getting at. I don't think he was trying to dis anybody. That was the reporter or editor looking for a clickable headline.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh he can play, for sure. I don't think that he sings all that well in comparison.
I think that I prefer his passion for gear/vintage gear in particular.

Music is very diverse, there's room for everyone without guys bashing each other.
Everyone is entitled to their opinion though, I suppose.

I have none of his music, not even on my YT favorites mix.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I tried one of these firebirds that everyone was going on about.


And whatcha think?

Honestly curious (I tried one briefly).


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Screw him, effect pedals are cool  Think he's just trying to get a bit of publicity here.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> And whatcha think?
> 
> Honestly curious (I tried one briefly).


The electronics were dodgy and it played like an epi. I've never played an epi that played like a well-made gibson. I haven't played the elitists, but still bet the comments are 80% forum rubbish.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

adcandour said:


> The electronics were dodgy and it played like an epi. I've never played an epi that played like a well-made gibson. I haven't played the elitists, but still bet the comments are 80% forum rubbish.


I didn't plug it in when I tried one, but I found it to be pretty dead and non resonant (Squire Duosonics and Mustangs next to it on the wall felt better). Played OK. Agree re hype.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a snip on the subject from Pete Thorn's FB page (Pete is a fantastic session player who's toured with Chris Cornell and Melissa Etheridge)
He's got an insightful take on it I believe. I agree with his "low volume/no volume" assessment. I can't even put my Blues Jr. (15 w) in the sweet spot in rehearsal without someone whining. Never mind a bar or club! My attempts to appease this with pedals have often mixed results.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Much ado about nothing - especially on some other forums. LOL

Although not as concise as he could have been, it is amazing how many people have misinterpreted or inserted extra meaning into his quote (and who knows how accurate the quote was in the first place?). Hell, he uses pedals and probably always will.

He did not say anyone that uses pedals is lazy or whatever.
He did not say all heavily-effected music is bad.
He didn't even mention the Edge by name.

What he did say, or at least my take on it, is that some guys who can barely pluck a couple strings but then spin knobs for a half hour don't seem much like guitar players to him. I don't disagree if that was the sentiment. Hell, a three year old can do that just as well, completely random and by mistake. It may be music, but is it guitar playing? I also don't consider Guitar Hero high scorers to be guitar players. And too me, it isn't that much different.


Or ol' Joe's just winding up TGP crowd. Worked pretty well, if that's the case.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whatever works for you. 30 Pedals or not. I like Joe's tone. Edge has some cool s**t going on too. However I think if I were a rich man I'd crank up a Tweed Twin and Bassman with a '59 Burst LP.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Good publicity.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i know i am in the minority here, but i think firebirds are ugly. they look like an explorer with serious birth defects


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

My understanding is that he was referring to "Soundscapists". You know, the guys that can't play, plug into freaky pedals and make noise? They are the skilled equivalent of music DJ's. Everybody can relax.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

BSTheTech said:


> My understanding is that he was referring to "Soundscapists". You know, the guys that can't play, plug into freaky pedals and make noise? They are the skilled equivalent of music DJ's. Everybody can relax.


Kevin Shields > Joe Bonamassa

I don't give a rat's about your chops JoBo, you're boring AF


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Business said:


> I don't give a rat's about your chops JoBo, you're boring AF


I agree and cannot understand why this guy is even famous. I see guys play like that every time I go to an open mike night.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's the real Joe.






Just sayin'.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I bet George & Jim of Dunlop went ...WTF Joe !!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Never liked him and never will.

He's definitely entitled to his opinions though.

There are or were blues players that are far superior to him IMHO. For example Johnny Winter because Johnny had his own signature sound happening and in most cases *sans pedals. *


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

in my mind, it is what you do with the pedal that counts. you can ice a cake and make it tastier. if you make the cake entirely of icing it will be terrible. while i acknowledge joe b is a monster player, his music just doesn't light my fire. it is the same with steve vai. one of h best players in my lifetime. but his music just doesn't do it for me, for whatever reason.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Lola said:


> Never liked him and never will.
> 
> He's definitely entitled to his opinions though.
> 
> There are or were blues players that are far superior to him IMHO. For example Johnny Winter because Johnny had his own signature sound happening and in most cases *sans pedals. *


I love Johnny and he's probably my favourite blues/rock guy of all time, but he was known to use a phaser pedal quite a bit in the 70s  Of course, everybody seemed to be using phasers back then.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

colchar said:


> He seemed to be talking about those who own boutique pedals and other gear but who can't play


What's wrong with using nice pedals to make up for a lack of skill? That's all I've got going for me! 



BSTheTech said:


> You know, the guys that can't play, plug into freaky pedals and make noise? They are the skilled equivalent of music DJ's.


When I was young I used to think all that "techno crap" was musical cheating and those people had no skill. But then I started liking some electronic stuff, and it is *hard *to make good sounding electronica compared to making good sounding rock. At least for me. I think different forms of musical expression have varying barriers to entry in terms of being able to create decent music (i.e. perhaps it's easier to get started playing bass in a band than guitar, or easier to create a techno tune in GarageBand than being a singer/songwriter), but to become excellent at any instrument or musical form takes a huge amount of skill.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i know i am in the minority here, but i think firebirds are ugly. they look like an explorer with serious birth defects


+1 there brother!! Never understood the appeal to Firebirds. 

As for Joe's dismissal of all things pedely..... meh, who cares?!?! He's a decent player, I wish I had some of his ability to replicate licks like that, but as it's been said, you can go to an open mic night, or see a good cover band and get these. Joe is lucky enough to have been "discovered" for playing other peoples stuff. Good for him!

I can't knock his talent, but certainly question his originality. 

So much of our tone is *us* anyway. I could play your guitar, with that guys amp, through this other dude's pedalboard, and I'd still sound like me. 

My $0.02


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

I have watched bits of Joe Bonamassa concert on PBS a couple of months ago. He has chops, no doubt about it. Copping a bit here and there from other known players? No problem, every good player has their own influence and players that they admire when they picked up the instrument. Pedal/no pedal? Could not care less. But.....

Eric Clapton has "Layla" and "Sunshine of your Love", SRV has "Lenny" and "Pride and Joy". I can go on and on, but for someone who has been making records for more than a decade, there doesn't seem to be a Joe Bonamassa original tune that could be his signature song. I hope I don't sound too harsh, as I can only dream to be half as good as Bonamassa skills-wise.

BTW, I think he was discovered by the late Danny Gatton when he was a young kid (like pre-teen or something). There is a clip of him playing on stage with Gatton introducing him on YouTube.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll repeat here what I said somewhere else when I was tagged in a similar post: saying that was disrespectful to almost everyone who plays an electric guitar, including monsters like Metheny and David Gilmour or even The Edge. He hasn't done anything smart or interesting ever in his career (in my humble opinion) starting from selling guitar jewelry and ending with his guitar licks. I really wish he would said that to someone like Scott Henderson in his face.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Joe was at Norms today buying another tweed amp. He didn't look too messed up about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

Joe when he was 12 years old on stage with Danny Gatton.





13 years old:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Joe when he was 12 years old on stage with Danny Gatton.


And still playing the same licks a little bit faster in 2017.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> And still playing the same licks a little bit faster in 2017.


^)@#


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


I actually have the bottom right pedal - preset #10 on my Digitech looper. And I use it at gigs. Nothing like fake applause. If I could find a laugh-track, I'd use it, too.

And I admit, I am lazy. LAZY. Conservation of energy is a big thing to me. I don't even put off for today what I can wait and put off tomorrow. L! A! Z! Y! It's a first world privilege.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> What's wrong with using nice pedals to make up for a lack of skill? That's all I've got going for me!


I'm with you, I picked up another pedal today that I am hoping will mask my suckitude.





> (i.e. perhaps it's easier to get started playing bass in a band than guitar



I really should knuckle down one day and learn to play bass. When I listen to music I 'get' (for lack of a better term) the bass better than I 'get' the guitar. But when I try to play bass the songs are unrecognizable to me (with obvious exceptions like _Dazed and Confused_, _Money_, etc.). For example, I have listened to _Ramblin' Man_ thousands of times and love the song, but I simply don't equate what you hear in the file provided below with the song itself. Not sure if that makes sense.................


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

amagras said:


> And still playing the same licks a little bit faster in 2017.


I thought he was faster when he was 13.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard Joe Walsh is buying as many Joe Bonnamassa firebirds as he can get his hands on!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2017)

colchar said:


> I simply don't equate what you hear in the file provided below with the song itself.


Sure sounds cool though.
Since I picked up bass (3 yrs now), I can distinguish the bass track in a song more clearly now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> I'm with you, I picked up another pedal today that I am hoping will mask my suckitude.
> 
> I really should knuckle down one day and learn to play bass. When I listen to music I 'get' (for lack of a better term) the bass better than I 'get' the guitar. But when I try to play bass the songs are unrecognizable to me (with obvious exceptions like _Dazed and Confused_, _Money_, etc.). For example, I have listened to _Ramblin' Man_ thousands of times and love the song, *but I simply don't equate what you hear in the file provided below with the song itself. Not sure if that makes sense.................*


I added the bold above. This was exactly my experience when I picked up bass full time, 2.5 years ago, and I posted about it a few times. Want your mind blown? Find the isolated bass track for LedZep What Is And What Should Never Be. Like not even the same song, yet perfect for the song. That album in particular, JPJones was on FIRE, his finest Zep playing imo. Listen to Lemon Song bass isolated, wow.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Sure sounds cool though.
> Since I picked up bass (3 yrs now), I can distinguish the bass track in a song more clearly now.



I can distinguish a bass track fairly well already, and assume I wold become much better at it if I put forth some effort to learn bass properly. 

But as I said, my big issue is that I cannot seem to equate the bass track to the song whereas I can with guitar. I'm not sure if I'm explaining that properly though.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I can understand someone disagreeing with Joe over pedals but why all the hate? Is it jealousy because he's living the dream of most wannabe rock stars? He's a pro musician who is making a decent living for himself. He's not my favourite player but I give him full props for making it in a tough business. If he did show up at a local open mic I'm pretty sure he would blow away 99% of the local players. He is a way better player than many so called "stars". He knows more about the history of the blues and has done more for reviving the blues than anyone since the 70's and 80's. Many of my friends who are not musicians love his playing and spend a lot of money going to his concerts and buying his music. I just had to say this. Sorry if it offends anyone but I couldn't understand all the hate for him. I don't own any of his music but I do play his version of the Tom Waits song Jockey Full of Bourbon at open mic's.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bolero said:


> bah, who cares?
> 
> lets all boycott everything JB endorses, because he offended some guitar players with his opinion!!
> 
> how terrible


I don't think there's anything wrong with voting with your dollars. If you don't like someone's stance on something, why would you support them with your money?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Lol. too funny
> 
> As for his music, some of it's hit and miss for me. At first I didn't like most of it, but when I really started to listen holy shit is he an amazing player. What I like and what I don't like is both one thing; too clean. I mean there's not enough sloppy. I am a ham fisted player. I like my blues nasty, a bit sloppy and a bit grungy. Not super precise and perfect.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you. Try listening to Blues of Desperation, you'll like it I think if you haven't yet heard it.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I can understand someone disagreeing with Joe over pedals but why all the hate? Is it jealousy because he's living the dream of most wannabe rock stars? He's a pro musician who is making a decent living for himself. He's not my favourite player but I give him full props for making it in a tough business. If he did show up at a local open mic I'm pretty sure he would blow away 99% of the local players. He is a way better player than many so called "stars". He knows more about the history of the blues and has done more for reviving the blues than anyone since the 70's and 80's. Many of my friends who are not musicians love his playing and spend a lot of money going to his concerts and buying his music. I just had to say this. Sorry if it offends anyone but I couldn't understand all the hate for him. I don't own any of his music but I do play his version of the Tom Waits song Jockey Full of Bourbon at open mic's.



Great reply Kerry. I too don't understand all the hate for him. Not a big fan boy of his music but total respect for him as a guitarist.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

@Kerry Brown,very well said.

We all have opinions, and I know I tend to lose the filter on mine at times, but I feel there's a lot of overreaction about his comments.

Somebody mentioned that Clapton did this, or Page did that and Gilmour did this and Hendrix did that....

But lets hold the fort for a second. This is is 2017. _*NOBODY *_has taken any of those torches. A few greats carry on, but in a more refined way. Not much earth shattering, new material that blows you away. Some really, really good stuff, but the mountains of truly epic material are etched in time. I'm sure there are epic players and bands out there, but how many have done what JB has? How does one (or a group) top what has already been created? (insert your fave; Zep, Floyd, Purple, Winters etc...) I cant imagine trying to top any of it, especially original material. I'm sure his originality suffers from the years of learning and emulating the blues greats. Not much time to prefect an individual sound, but he has perfected a great number of them. Nobody bashes Vai for taking all of Satriani's material, but JB is a wanker? SRV used a lot of Hendrix's stuff. But he didn't suck. Kenny Wayne Shepherd had SRV as a huge influence, but he doesn't suck...

Without knowing all the people on here, I'd hazard to guess that JB will smoke each and every one of us in every way. Sorry to be an ego kill, but I think it might be better time spent to perfect our own material or perfect what ever it is we are trying to achieve instead of being offended over a comment.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll still be using pedals, regardless.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I'll still be using pedals, regardless.


Me too. 
Or software effects


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Scotty said:


> @Kerry BrownNobody bashes Vai for taking all of Satriani's material, but JB is a wanker? SRV used a lot of Hendrix's stuff. But he didn't suck. Kenny Wayne Shepherd had SRV as a huge influence, but he doesn't suck.


I totally agree. SRV was influenced by Albert King, and Johnny Winter was influenced by Mississippi Fred McDowell. We are all influenced by what came before. Some of SRV’s licks can be found note for note on early Albert King. Same with Johnny Winter and Fred McDowell. There’s nothing wrong with that. It’s how music has always worked.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> Whatever works for you. 30 Pedals or not. I like Joe's tone. Edge has some cool s**t going on too. However I think if I were a rich man I'd crank up a Tweed Twin and Bassman with a '59 Burst LP.


As a poor man he just cranks up a tweed twin with a strat


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> I totally agree. SRV was influenced by Albert King, and Johnny Winter was influenced by Mississippi Fred McDowell. We are all influenced by what came before. Some of SRV’s licks can be found note for note on early Albert King. Same with Johnny Winter and Fred McDowell. There’s nothing wrong with that. It’s how music has always worked.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I'll still be using pedals, regardless.


As you should. He didn't criticize people who can play guitar and use pedals. He is one of those himself.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 139505


It appears to be in stereo too.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Many of my friends who are not musicians love his playing and spend a lot of money going to his concerts and buying his music. [/QUOTE said:


> I've had this conversations more times than I can count:
> 
> Other Person: You play guitar, right?
> Me: Yep
> ...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Not sure what happened there... I was quoting someone, and the whole thing is "quoted"


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Not sure what happened there... I was quoting someone, and the whole thing is "quoted"


You are missing a square bracket "]" after the end of the quoted part. e.g. [/QUOTE said:] you have [/QUOTE said:


----------

